# Fantastic cars - POST YOUR PICS



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have half inched this idea from another forum, although the title on there is somewhat more youth orientated shall we say, full of words a lot of people on here won't understand (myself included ) as such I thought a simple obvious title would suffice.

The idea is to just post pictures of awesome/beautiful/different etc cars that you love and want to share.

I will start of with this little lot 


































































































And my 2 favourites


















Let's see what tickles your fancy 

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Charlie said:


>


WOW!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

When I was a kid I had a poster with a red sports car on it - I think it was a snap-on poster; I can't for the life of me remember what the car was, just that it looked awesome.

I'd post a picture of that if I could, but I cannot for the life of me think what it was.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

They look sick, yet also rather 'baller.'


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hark said:


> They look sick, yet also rather 'baller.'


You have seen the thread then , thought someone might recognise it.

I am surprised no one else has posted any pics as that thread has over 240 pages of pics :-(

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I can see why you have been tempted away by one of those Luke, that is pretty cool 

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a couple of classics for you Charlene...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Here's a couple of classics for you Charlene...


Not bad not bad but as you work for AM I had expected a slightly better showing from you young lady, dig deep 

Charlene


----------



## bmwe30init (Jul 16, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
http://www.dancrouchblog.com/wp-content ... ghtera.jpg

sorry for the link ,not sure how to put up pics :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Go on then Charlie I'll play:


















































All pinched from my VX site. Jimmy owns the green S/C vX which he is using to compete in this year's time attack. 
A video here. Mine also sounds like this. 

[youtube]WCm85[/youtube]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I love that number one Merc but slamming it is sacrilege... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Lancia Aurelia B24










Lancia Stratos










New Lancia Stratos










VW Karmann Ghia










Corvette Stingray










Ferrari Dino










Supercharged Bentley










Some old Merc... :lol:










Lancia Delta Integrale










Cheers

Rich


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

A 10 second 1/4 mile trabant :lol:


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

*I like this:*










*But WTF is this:*


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice pics Fictorious, you have got the right idea 

Love the F40 one peeking out, very cool 

Charlie


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mercedes 300 SL FHC










MKII Jaguar









Ferrari 250 GT California










Citroen Traction Avant










Lambo Murcielago:


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Aston


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool numberplate, but not loving that at all :-( horrid wheels.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Cool numberplate, but not loving that at all :-( horrid wheels.


Nor the chrome... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> Mercedes 300 SL FHC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call on all of those. A mate of mine had a Light 15. Brilliant car way ahead of it's time. 8)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Kell said:


> Mercedes 300 SL FHC
> 
> MKII Jaguar
> 
> ...


That's more like it. Finally, some classics that haven't been ruined by someone who thinks the 'scene' is more important than the car.


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

That aston is a mess!!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Some iv owned some I haven't easy to guess witch ones


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Mercedes 300 SL FHC
> ...


What's not 'classic' about my selection then? With the exception of the Integrale, they're pretty much as they were...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


I wasn't talking about your post in particular... I was making the point that many of the posts in this thread feature beautiful classics that have effectively been ruined by having the suspension dropped to the floor or bad body kits fitted.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Fantastic cars is maybe a misleading thread title, it's cars as art. Whether it's to your taste or not doesn't make it incorrect or bad. If I wanted to see stock photos of cars I'd go on the manufacturers website. It's more interesting to me seeing someone take a car and change it a little (little being the operative word) and take a great photo with it.










































































































































For Charlie...


----------

